# Corsair TX 750 service center or RMA in chennai?



## godzzzillla (Oct 2, 2015)

Hey there
My TX750 died this week. This was purchased through amazon.COM and I'm wondering whether they will consider it for warranty in India. Anyway, are there any service centers where I can claim my warranty in Chennai? The product was purchased sometime in November 2012 and the official Corsair Warranty Documentation states that the TX series have a 5 year warranty. Can anyone help me please?


----------



## topgear (Oct 2, 2015)

go here :
Kaizen Infoserve Private Limited.

Hover the mouse above chennai ocon. You will get the address. AFAIK corsair does not provide int. warranty but you may try. You never know persuasion can lead you to where


----------



## Faun (Oct 2, 2015)

[MENTION=153515]godzzzillla[/MENTION] send mail to indiaservice@corsair.com and confirm which replacement you will be getting. Then proceed for RMA.

They will need the invoice scan and pic of PSU with serial number.


----------



## godzzzillla (Oct 2, 2015)

topgear said:


> go here :
> Kaizen Infoserve Private Limited.
> 
> Hover the mouse above chennai ocon. You will get the address. AFAIK corsair does not provide int. warranty but you may try. You never know persuasion can lead you to where



I've seen many posts saying that Corsair warranty is worldwide. For example : Corsair PSU's/RAM's International Warranty? - The Corsair User Forums

- - - Updated - - -



Faun said:


> [MENTION=153515]godzzzillla[/MENTION] send mail to indiaservice@corsair.com and confirm which replacement you will be getting. Then proceed for RMA.
> 
> They will need the invoice scan and pic of PSU with serial number.


I've sent a mail to them regarding this. Thank you. And let's hope they reply soon and positively. *fingers crossed*


----------



## topgear (Oct 3, 2015)

I don't know whether Kaizen honors it or not. If Kaizen denies you need to ship it to Taiwan which is going to be a costly matter for a heavy item like PSU. Anyway, how about take only the PSU to Kaizen and say what they say just looking at the S/N.


----------

